

My stupid ways to draw the attention of Techcrunch - carlos

For several months I've been trying to get coverage from Techcrunch, I'm not good at PR and honestly I spent very few time mailing about my startup (an online game).  The site has been available for 2 years and practically 95% of my time is spent on development (the fun part)<p>What's not so fun is doing PR... I only like to write code, and after sending some mails to Techcrunch trying to get some coverage for my startup and not getting any response I tried a different way... coding.<p>1st try- Create a site and give it as a present to Techcrunch. So I developed a small site to rank websites by just sending a tweet. The site would read the tweet and depending on the content of the tweet (using simple Natural Language processing) and depending if the site was already covered in Techcrunch it would give some points of the tweet and rank it. You can check it at http://crunchmysite.com<p>I sent a mail about this site and told Techcrunch it was a gift to them, domain, code, maintenance, etc. I though it could attract some attention from them and maybe I could also pitch about my site,... but I didn't get any reply.<p>2nd try- Create a simple game related to Techcrunch and Michael Arrington. So again, I developed a game trying to atract the attention from Techcrunch. This time I used one of my previously developed games I did some time ago,  a kind of Guitar Hero, but I changed the song (to one I found covered in Techcrunch and related to the AOL-Techcrunch adquisition), added the notes to sync it with the song, changed the image to add Michael Arrington face and voila... you may find it at http://www.tengaged.com/techcrunchhero/ 
I was sure this time I could gather their attention... but again, no responses.<p>After a few days I see probably these ways to attract their attention are just stupid, but at least I had some fun while doing them.
======
rcfox
You weren't kidding about being bad at promoting your startup: you didn't even
mention it here! Seriously, this post is great, and is likely to attract some
attention. Add a link to your startup.

~~~
carlos
Thanks. The online game is at: <http://www.tengaged.com>

------
pavel_lishin
Not relevant to the topic, but this is kind of annoying:
<http://cdn.tengaged.com/img/level_tv.gif>

------
codeslush
Hah - love the Rock Star MA look! Great sites - best wishes to you and your
team. Hopefully this will get you some well deserved buzz.

